# Difference between Maracyn and API T.C. Tetracycline?



## Ufishy (May 11, 2009)

My Bubby has tail rot and I'm not sure what brand to use to cure his tail rot. So the brands that they sold at our nearest pet store were Maracyn and API T.C. Tetracycline. Does anyone know the difference between the two. Or do they both work at the same rate? I don't want Bubby to kick the can. He just got out of having a swim bladder problem a week ago. Someone please help me!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't use either of them.

I personally LOVE Gel-Tek Ampicillin. But I would go with Tetracycline since Maracyn lacks muscle


----------



## Ufishy (May 11, 2009)

Thank you MrVampire181. My pet store doesn't carry Gel-Tek Ampicillin. Do know where I can get that online?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

www.petmountain.com has 3 antibiotics that Gel-Tek makes (including ampicillin) 

Heres the link to amicillin: http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...shoppingdotcom&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=508268


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Ufishy! Maracyn contains erythromycin, which is effective against gram-positive bacteria. Tetracycline and ampicillin both treat mostly gram-positive bacteria and some gram-negative ones.
Fin rot is caused by gram-negative bacteria. There are several medications that target that type specifically. One good one is Maracyn-Two, which contains minocycline. Another good one is nitrofurazone, which is found in Furan 2 and Jungle Fungus Clear (even though the name says "fungus," the ingredients are antibacterial).
Here's a link to a page discussing various antioiotics and whether they're for gram-positive or gram-negative: Aquarium Medications and treatments; Antibiotics/ Antimicrobials


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info. Thanks, Leah.


----------



## Ufishy (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the information Leah. I learned something new today! ^_^


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

API has a product called BettaFix... Would that possibly work for fin/tail rot ans such other fishy illnesses?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Betta Fix will work for finrot. I used it before and it worked on my betta.


----------

